# Railmaster non LE, surprising . . .



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Saw the two non LE models today at our local boutique, in photos the darker dial looked best but dang it if the lighter dial didn't impress a tad more. The darker dial is much more a chameleon - straight on the dial is pitch black but depending on the angle and the lighting, browns and coppers show up, almost translucently, really nice. And the vertical brushing really gives it a way different look than any other watch I own. 
That said, while the lighter dial doesn't have quite the range of colors it just catches my eye more than the dark, strange.

They're both cool to me but I ended up putting a deposit down for the lighter dial on bracelet. I've been assured that it could be switched out should I have second thoughts as to the dial choice. These were show pieces only and the normal production ones won't be available to later in the year so I have a bit of a wait unfortunately. Unlike most I love these much better than the "regular" Railmasters, for those who agree hope you enjoy the pics . . .


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Was just looking at that thing in WatchTime. Very nice. That gray dial is catchy, though.


----------



## sonofeve (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice.. personally I'll like the darker shade more but the lighter dial is more eye cAtching at first glance. 

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Both look good on your wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been fond of the lighter coloured one ever since it was unveiled at Baselworld. Its nice. Looks even better on leather. But the deal breaker to me is the painted hour markers. There is no depth on the dial at all because of that. Not sure if I shd take the plunge for it. I probably need to see it in person and it'll probably grow on me. Would make for a nice tool watch because of the all brushed finish.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

imranbecks said:


> I've been fond of the lighter coloured one ever since it was unveiled at Baselworld. Its nice. Looks even better on leather. But the deal breaker to me is the painted hour markers. There is no depth on the dial at all because of that. Not sure if I shd take the plunge for it. I probably need to see it in person and it'll probably grow on me. Would make for a nice tool watch because of the all brushed finish.


Yeah, I understand . . . just gotta see it up close to decide for yourself. For me, the cost is commensurate with what is being put together, up that in any meaningful way (first watch in quite a spell that I'm paying full MSRP when I know it can be had later on the grey markets) and not sure Id've done the deed today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice thread and thanks for posting the pictures. If the non LE Raimaster is shown on the Omega website, I am still unable to find it. Do you know offhand the case size of the non LE Railmaster and whether the lug width is 19mm as the LE Railmaster, or 20mm or 21mm?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

jrfancher said:


> Very nice thread and thanks for posting the pictures. If the non LE Raimaster is shown on the Omega website, I am still unable to find it. Do you know offhand the case size of the non LE Railmaster and whether the lug width is 19mm as the LE Railmaster, or 20mm or 21mm?


It's not yet up on the website (which I find silly), it's 40mm diameter for sure and 20mm for the lugs I think . . .


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, both beautiful pieces. It would be a tough decision if I were buying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

sager said:


> Wow, both beautiful pieces. It would be a tough decision if I were buying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it was the light dial by a hair and even that's not guaranteed yet, heh . . .


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Really like both - and both look great on your wrist. My watch budget is blown for a while so I may have to wait for one to appear on the used market. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

I have to admit that I was very down on these when the images were first released. However, your "in the flesh" images give the watch much more life and a better look than I would have thought possible. Truly, I cannot see this iteration replacing my 2500-era series example, but they are quite a bit nicer than I had expected. Nice!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

tsbphd said:


> I have to admit that I was very down on these when the images were first released. However, your "in the flesh" images give the watch much more life and a better look than I would have thought possible. Truly, I cannot see this iteration replacing my 2500-era series example, but they are quite a bit nicer than I had expected. Nice!


Cool! Yeah, dunno what takes me in but it's there (I know it when I see it, etc) . . . maybe, just maybe the lack of "stuff" that is "supposed to" come for/from this kind of money or from the Railmaster line or from Omega or, or , or is so out there it becomes in (for me), kinda neat . . .


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

My personal preference is the darker dial but I have a feeling the lighter dial looks better in person than by photos.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> My personal preference is the darker dial but I have a feeling the lighter dial looks better in person than by photos.


Dark looks better in the flesh.


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

I keep talking about a massive selloff and getting one solid no-date auto. I think that grey dial could be it. I would have to see where in NC I could see them in the flesh!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> My personal preference is the darker dial but I have a feeling the lighter dial looks better in person than by photos.


Somehow I think the bracelet might make a difference and I was not able to see the dark with the bracelet, didn't think to ask if they would switch them out for me, dang . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Dark looks better in the flesh.


They both look better in the flesh imo . . .


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

drhr said:


> They both look better in the flesh imo . . .


Pretty much every watch does!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ken G said:


> Pretty much every watch does!


Would you say the same about the new Omega "Commander" watch?


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

raja_3012 said:


> Would you say the same about the new Omega "Commander" watch?


Yes. In fact, that's a perfect example of a watch looking MUCH _better_ IRL. The "announcement" pictures made that watch look really bad, but in the metal, it was actually reasonably attractive, I thought (I had the pleasure of having one for an evening ;-) ). Of course, RL cannot remove physical features like "007" second hands (one cannot polish a turd, as it were), but color tones and other difficult-to-capture elements often make watches much better IRL. So, yeah, the Commander looked _better_, but it still didn't look _great_.

That said, I'm sure people will have examples of watches turning out to be a disappointment IRL (after having high expectations from pictures).


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Ken G said:


> Pretty much every watch does!


Not for me unfortunately, a few Tudors and a few Pateks were disappointments but at least money was saved, at least momentarily . . .


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

drhr said:


> Not for me unfortunately, a few Tudors and a few Pateks were disappointments but at least money was saved, at least momentarily . . .


Yeah, I feel for those who didn't see the watch IRL and ordered online only to be disappointed!


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ken G said:


> raja_3012 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you say the same about the new Omega "Commander" watch?
> ...


Yeah the Rolex explorer 2. Terrible looking watch in the flesh in my opinion. Seems popular though.


----------



## not a watchie i swear (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll help you out here not one bit, that dark one is pretty sweet


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

not a watchie i swear said:


> I'll help you out here not one bit, that dark one is pretty sweet


No argument, actually arranged to go back down to the boutique tomorrow and see what the bracelet on dark dial will look like. Then it'll be a fair comparison in my mind and I can revisit whether the light dial choice is still a go as between the two, pics to come . . .


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll be getting the black dialled version, but the gray is also really nice.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

So my initial gut reaction was right (as it is almost always) and the light dial is the one I bought. The dark dial on bracelet is fine but, again, just something about the grey dial pulls me in. Maybe the darker dial reminds me of an Explorer (which is nice, I've owned it) and I want something else with a diff look, dunnno. Whatever, for those interested again, here's the photos from just a bit ago . . .


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

drhr said:


> So my initial gut reaction was right (as it is almost always) and the light dial is the one I bought. The dark dial on bracelet is fine but, again, just something about the grey dial pulls me in.


Congrats on the purchase. Hope it serves you well for a long time to come.

Both of these watches have me rethinking my personal prohibition on no-date watches...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Radharc said:


> Congrats on the purchase. Hope it serves you well for a long time to come.
> 
> Both of these watches have me rethinking my personal prohibition on no-date watches...


Thank you! And glad to know that these have given you pause too :-!


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

I would consider only the dark dial - if I'm not wrong, it's the classic one. Nice edition, BTW.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

vujen said:


> I would consider only the dark dial - if I'm not wrong, it's the classic one. Nice edition, BTW.


Thanks, if you spring for one, please show it off here with a lot of photos for those who like these models . . .


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

The silver dial looks much nicer on the dark colored straps than with the bracelet.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

drhr said:


> So my initial gut reaction was right (as it is almost always) and the light dial is the one I bought ......


I would not have guessed based on the photos you've posted as the darker dial is featured more often than the lighter one. 
These models are growing on me, but I'm not there yet ..... still very happy with my previous gen RM (39 mm).

Apologies, where are my manners? This isn't about me, but all about your new addition. Congratulations and enjoy your watch for many years to come.

And as you do, I hope you will retake this photo with your light-dialed RM next to your 36 mm IWC Pilot (another excellent choice).



drhr said:


>


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

flame2000 said:


> The silver dial looks much nicer on the dark colored straps than with the bracelet.


I can see how that might be, I just have a thing for bracelets (a recent phenom since most past watches were strapped) and Omega's felt/looked nice . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> I would not have guessed based on the photos you've posted as the darker dial is featured more often than the lighter one.
> These models are growing on me, but I'm not there yet ..... still very happy with my previous gen RM (39 mm).
> 
> Apologies, where are my manners? This isn't about me, but all about your new addition. Congratulations and enjoy your watch for many years to come.
> ...


You're correct, not just featured more but a majority choice of the reviews I've read. Your previous gen RM is nice, had one way back but it wore too large, go figure . . .

Your manners are impeccable, I love to get input and comments related to anything watches, yours or mine :-!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

So while I await delivery of my non LE sometime this month, my Omega contact invited me down to see the limited Railmaster model since they have one in stock. Nice enough and I can see why it is loved by many but now I can really confirm that my non LE choice is the right choice for me (sorry for the redundant wrist shots) . . .


----------



## mangjoe (Nov 4, 2014)

Saw the LE Railmaster in person at the OB as well and I was underwhelmed. Although I have not seen the non-LE IRL, based on the pics you have on here, I would say you made the right decision. I think the bracelet makes both dark and light versions more attractive.


----------



## allrachet (Oct 18, 2014)

The sector lines on the non-LE puzzle me. Why is it that the hour hand has the arrow but the aqua terra version the minute hand has the arrow?


----------



## allrachet (Oct 18, 2014)

Disregard that arrow question. That's irrelevant lol


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

mangjoe said:


> Saw the LE Railmaster in person at the OB as well and I was underwhelmed. Although I have not seen the non-LE IRL, based on the pics you have on here, I would say you made the right decision. I think the bracelet makes both dark and light versions more attractive.


Thanks! Yeah, it is very personal and subjective with no "wrong" choice imo. If/when you're able to see the non LE's, you may change your mind and I'm sure there are those who don't even get the whole model line but that's what makes for such an interesting addiction too!


----------



## dapel (May 23, 2011)

I REALLY like the non LE railmaster. Especially the silver dial version. I think you made a great choice. Enjoy.


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Any update on a release date. Black dial on order here.


----------



## LR75 (Nov 3, 2016)

Grey dial non LE looks like my kind of watch. drhr - great photos but what's your wrist size?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

LR75 said:


> Grey dial non LE looks like my kind of watch. drhr - great photos but what's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late response, still traveling . . . wrist size is 6.5 inches around, flat on top.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I am keen to check out the non-LE Railmaster.

Might end up with 2 Railmasters!


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

dantan said:


> I am keen to check out the non-LE Railmaster.
> 
> Might end up with 2 Railmasters!


the more the merrier I say....

but if I were you I would first buy the 2504 railmaster but the non le looks good too.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I did seriously consider (on several occasions in the last couple of years) purchasing an Omega Railmaster 2504.

I nearly purchased one twice, but ended up not doing so.

The prices have gone up quite appreciably in the last year or so.

When Omega announced the LE, I was so excited and had to get one, and couldn't believe I managed to find one in Melbourne, so I flew over to Melbourne to pick it up after getting the call that it had arrived.



rokman said:


> the more the merrier I say....
> 
> but if I were you I would first buy the 2504 railmaster but the non le looks good too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

dantan said:


> I did seriously consider (on several occasions in the last couple of years) purchasing an Omega Railmaster 2504.
> 
> I nearly purchased one twice, but ended up not doing so.
> 
> ...


you are right it now costs more than when you could buy it new. it's ridiculous and yes I know it's an offer and demand thing but still...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I also have a feeling that because the new Railmaster and Railmaster 60th Anniversary Limited Edition cost a lot of money, owners of Railmaster 2504's know that they can sell theirs for high prices, and they would still be a lot less than the price of the new Railmasters.



rokman said:


> you are right it now costs more than when you could buy it new. it's ridiculous and yes I know it's an offer and demand thing but still...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## LR75 (Nov 3, 2016)

drhr said:


> Sorry for the late response, still traveling . . . wrist size is 6.5 inches around, flat on top.


That's great news, it looks really good on your wrist and mines virtually the same at 6.75. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

LR75 said:


> That's great news, it looks really good on your wrist and mines virtually the same at 6.75. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah no worries, you're welcome!!


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone heard anything more about release date? November's almost over. At this point, I'd be worried about getting one in time for Christmas, unless I had one on pre-order or got somewhat lucky.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The Omega Boutique that I purchased my Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary said December or January.


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Pre-ordered mine months ago and was told recently by AD "hopefully by Xmas"



gangrel said:


> Anyone heard anything more about release date? November's almost over. At this point, I'd be worried about getting one in time for Christmas, unless I had one on pre-order or got somewhat lucky.


----------



## altm (Oct 15, 2015)

drhr, I'm with you - I prefer the non LE as well.


----------



## Kopite44 (Jun 5, 2017)

The font used on the dial on non-LE version is beautiful.


----------



## tctan (Jul 10, 2011)

it's probably going to be here soon, they finally posted it on the omega website.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh well, it'll either be a nice Xmas receipt or I'll be starting the new year with something nice ;-) . . .


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

drhr said:


> Oh well, it'll either be a nice Xmas receipt or I'll be starting the new year with something nice ;-) . . .


Just reading through this interesting thread. The Boutique here in Vancouver said they will be getting the new Railmaster in soon. I have to agree with you - although I have only seen pics of both - that I like the new Railmaster better than the LE. I am sure they did an amazing job on the LE, and it was kind of what I was wishing Omega would do for years. But the new one is more appealing to me, even though it is slightly larger. Still, 40mm is just about a perfect size for any wrist.

I can't wait until they call me so that I can see this watch in real life. I have a feeling it will grab me just the right way. It looks great on both steel bracelet and fabric strap, but I would go for the bracelet initially. I love the all brushed look on case and bracelet. And I like both dials, but would go for the darker, although that may change when I see them IRL.

At the moment, I don't own any Omega watches. I am really trying to narrow down my collection. Having a Tudor Black Bay 36 and two Rolex OP34s, the Tudor gets most wrist time, all week at work. While I love the BB36, I have a feeling the Railmaster might get all the wrist time. I am loving the beautifully done case back as well. So glad they decided on a solid case back.

There is just something about this new Railmaster that appeals, and I find it quite hard to describe. I think Omega did a fantastic job on it. Dare I use the words "cartoonish" and "cute" as well as being quite updated and sophisticated. There is definitely a lighter side to this watch which I find very appealing and, as I say, can't quite describe properly. I think it will really be a joy to wear.

Congratulations on your's drhr. Hope that it arrives soon.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice to see you back posting here, Carl!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> Just reading through this interesting thread. The Boutique here in Vancouver said they will be getting the new Railmaster in soon. I have to agree with you - although I have only seen pics of both - that I like the new Railmaster better than the LE. I am sure they did an amazing job on the LE, and it was kind of what I was wishing Omega would do for years. But the new one is more appealing to me, even though it is slightly larger. Still, 40mm is just about a perfect size for any wrist.
> 
> I can't wait until they call me so that I can see this watch in real life. I have a feeling it will grab me just the right way. It looks great on both steel bracelet and fabric strap, but I would go for the bracelet initially. I love the all brushed look on case and bracelet. And I like both dials, but would go for the darker, although that may change when I see them IRL.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I certainly hope one of them appeals in the metal (I've been disappointed with others) . . . and this exactly describes my emotions/feelings when I first looked at it!!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, I actually had the chance today to try on the LE Railmaster. I never thought that I would get to see on in real life:





I am actually surprised that I did not leave with the watch. It is a true beauty, and definitely nothing there not to like. However, I am really quite certain that I am going to like the new Railmaster even more. If only they had both of them in stock right now to compare! By the time they get the new model, I am sure this LE will be sold. However, I am that sure already - even from only the photos - that I will prefer the new model.

There are a lot of polished bits on the LE model, it is a very shiny watch. The case and bracelet on the new model will be toned down a lot, and I like that idea. While the case back on the LE is true to the original, I like the case back of the new one a lot better as well. The only drawback, to me, of the new model is that it has a screwed down crown. I much prefer the regular crown.

I hope they get the new model soon. They are going to get a carnet (sample) model, as all the new ones are pre-sold already. When I see the carnet model, if I like it, I can always order a new one. I have waited almost a year to see the new model anyway.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Ken G said:


> Nice to see you back posting here, Carl!


Thanks for the kind comment. Great to be back. Unfortunately, I no longer am an Omega owner. However, I am hoping that I will be soon, or soon after I get to see the new Railmaster in real life. I have a good vibe from that watch, at least the photos, and think it will likely be the ultimate Omega model for me. I have certainly had quite a few!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

A new review with some nice pics!https://www.horobox.com/en/review-detail/omega-railmaster-master-chronometer-review


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I was surprised today when I visited the Omega Boutique here in Vancouver, for the second day in a row, that they had just received the carnet (sample) models of the new Railmaster. My wish, that I would be able to compare the LE model and the new model side-by-side, came true for me today:



When I saw only the LE model yesterday, I was fairly certain that the new model would impress me more. After spending over an hour today with both of them, I came to the conclusion that the LE model does win. For one thing, it was more comfortable on my wrist. While I feel they must be almost identical in thickness, the LE model just fit my wrist better. The new model, I guess because of case shape, seemed to be thicker. However, both are wonderful watches, and I would love either one.

I really prefer that the LE model has a non screw down crown. And although it is a lot shinier, it is a watch I would not hesitate to wear on any occasion. If I do manage to get my hands on one, this will definitely be a keeper. For life. It is so beautifully crafted, and is a definite heirloom piece. I don't think that there is another make or model, in either steel or PM, that even comes close. It is that special.

A few shots:


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Great side by side, thanks! I must say both look good on you . I did try the LE earlier this year and also found it `shiny` which gave me some doubts. No word yet on the non LE here in the Lowlands but i feel it could be just right for me. Sligtly larger, brushed case so i keep my fingers crossed. Good thing Omega made some very nice editions this year so we all get what we like best. 
Congrats on your decision and enjoy it !


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> I was surprised today when I visited the Omega Boutique here in Vancouver, for the second day in a row, that they had just received the carnet (sample) models of the new Railmaster. My wish, that I would be able to compare the LE model and the new model side-by-side, came true for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> When I saw only the LE model yesterday, I was fairly certain that the new model would impress me more. After spending over an hour today with both of them, I came to the conclusion that the LE model does win. For one thing, it was more comfortable on my wrist. While I feel they must be almost identical in thickness, the LE model just fit my wrist better. The new model, I guess because of case shape, seemed to be thicker. However, both are wonderful watches, and I would love either one.
> 
> I really prefer that the LE model has a non screw down crown. And although it is a lot shinier, it is a watch I would not hesitate to wear on any occasion. If I do manage to get my hands on one, this will definitely be a keeper. For life. It is so beautifully crafted, and is a definite heirloom piece. I don't think that there is another make or model, in either steel or PM, that even comes close. It is that special. [\QUOTE]
> 
> Nice comparison pics Carl. I have the Seamaster LE and can assure you that these watches are far less shiny in the wild. The shop lights just give the impression that they have plenty of bling. And yes, the RM would be a great allrounder and heirloom (my daughter is already looking forward to getting my SM300 LE. So do it, if you can get one.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Given that the non le is shorter than the le lug to lug I would have thought than it would be more comfortable on most wrists specially the smaller ones. but then again if you don't try both on you 'll never know. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

drhr said:


> carlhaluss said:
> 
> 
> > I was surprised today when I visited the Omega Boutique here in Vancouver, for the second day in a row, that they had just received the carnet (sample) models of the new Railmaster. My wish, that I would be able to compare the LE model and the new model side-by-side, came true for me today:
> ...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sloopjohnb said:


> carlhaluss said:
> 
> 
> > When I saw only the LE model yesterday, I was fairly certain that the new model would impress me more. After spending over an hour today with both of them, I came to the conclusion that the LE model does win. For one thing, it was more comfortable on my wrist. While I feel they must be almost identical in thickness, the LE model just fit my wrist better. The new model, I guess because of case shape, seemed to be thicker. However, both are wonderful watches, and I would love either one.
> ...


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

you are absoutely right. And as I am not a collector the Seamaster LE is now actually my only watch, the AT is gone and the 300MC will leave in a fortnight. And so I plan to wear the hell out of mine. I have worn it since Day 1, September 21, anyway. And with the added leather and Nato it is 3 watches anyway.
Good luck with your choice Carl but I hope it is the LE.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sloopjohnb said:


> you are absoutely right. And as I am not a collector the Seamaster LE is now actually my only watch, the AT is gone and the 300MC will leave in a fortnight. And so I plan to wear the hell out of mine. I have worn it since Day 1, September 21, anyway. And with the added leather and Nato it is 3 watches anyway.
> Good luck with your choice Carl but I hope it is the LE.


Well, I will have to make up my mind soon. I don't suppose the LE will stay in that display case for long! It certainly is the watch that I can see being the only one, although that will not be in my case. But it is definitely not going to hide in a drawer! If you ever get it on the leather, please post some pics. I saw the leather strap and the NATO, but did not care for the NATO. I rather doubt that I would ever take it off the beautiful steel bracelet anyway.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I would be keen to see a non-LE Railmaster in real life, when it is out, and who knows, I may end up with both, but for now, I can keep enjoying my 60th Anniversary.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

dantan said:


> I would be keen to see a non-LE Railmaster in real life, when it is out, and who knows, I may end up with both, but for now, I can keep enjoying my 60th Anniversary.


I had thought of getting both as well. Especially now that I have seen them. Having both of them would be a mistake, as the one I get will likely become my daily watch, to work and all. I am trying to minimize the number of watches I have in my collection, so I can be sure each one will have wrist time. I suppose if I wait long enough, the LE will be gone, and that will be a missed chance. Anyway, going back on Friday and if they are both they will decide then.

Funny thing, though, I am waiting on a Patek Philippe watch for which I have paid a deposit and am so looking forward to, as the model has been a grail since I tried it about 10 years ago. That should be my priority as far as the anticipation factor. However, the Railmaster has all but made me forget about the Patek for a while! That is the effect is has had on me.

Before I decide, I must know that the Railmaster is to be a watch I never intend selling. I have waited many years for Omega to bring the model back, and I know for certain I will get one or the other. I also badly want to have an Omega in my collection.

I am really glad to see you getting so much enjoyment out of your's, Dan, and I can see you hanging on to it as well. Damn, I thought with those excellent photos you provided on these threads that I had made up my mind. There are elements of each one that I like better than on the other.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

You have a Patek Philippe on order?!

Talk about being in the big time!

The LE is an absolutely stunning Watch.



carlhaluss said:


> I had thought of getting both as well. Especially now that I have seen them. Having both of them would be a mistake, as the one I get will likely become my daily watch, to work and all. I am trying to minimize the number of watches I have in my collection, so I can be sure each one will have wrist time. I suppose if I wait long enough, the LE will be gone, and that will be a missed chance. Anyway, going back on Friday and if they are both they will decide then.
> 
> Funny thing, though, I am waiting on a Patek Philippe watch for which I have paid a deposit and am so looking forward to, as the model has been a grail since I tried it about 10 years ago. That should be my priority as far as the anticipation factor. However, the Railmaster has all but made me forget about the Patek for a while! That is the effect is has had on me.
> 
> ...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

dantan said:


> You have a Patek Philippe on order?!
> 
> Talk about being in the big time!
> 
> The LE is an absolutely stunning Watch.


Yeah, I have been looking for months for the appropriate gold dress watch. Even though the Patek Gondolo was a grail, I knew I had to consider everything. And I did try everything. However, I did have some criteria that, in the end, I couldn't ignore and made my decision: Had to be rectangular, but not a copy of a Cartier Tank, had to have a manual wind movement, and the movement it had has to be made for the watch, not a round movement in a rectangular watch, and preferably without a date function, and preferably yellow gold. The Patek Philippe Gondolo is the only watch that meets all of those criteria. I did not get it just because it is a Patek, although obviously that is a great influencing factor, but because it's the only gold watch that meets those criteria. So, needless to say, I am thrilled. But I am actually more excited about the Railmaster!! My heart tells me that this will be a more important watch for me.

In the end, if I decide I like each one equally, I will go for the LE because it is such a special model, and the chance may never come around again. Except if I buy it pre owned at a later date, and I would never pay the premium to do that.

This is all so exciting for me, and I think a number of "Sleepless in Vancouver" nights are coming up. thanks for all your insight and wonderful photos. It is always such a pleasure exchanging comments and pics with you, Dan.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

What I like about the non-LE Railmaster is the far superior (150m) water resistance, even though I don't need the additional water resistance!

And, obviously, the lower entry price.

As soon as I saw the Baselworld 2017 release, I knew that I had to own this new Railmaster 60th Anniversary.

I did not hold out any hope of securing one, but I decided to make some enquiries and found one un-allocated Railmaster that was due to an Omega Boutique in Melbourne, and when it arrived a number of weeks later, I flew to Melbourne to pick it up, but of course, I made a holiday of it, because I do have friends in Melbourne and Melbourne is like my second home.

Even though I had to put a 20% non-refundable Deposit to secure it, I just knew that it was a risk worth taking.

When I finally saw it in the flesh, I knew that I had made the right decision.

When I was in Melbourne, I ended up also purchasing a vintage IWC, which is a nice dressy Watch.

The only Watch that I took with me on my trip was my Rolex Explorer.



carlhaluss said:


> Yeah, I have been looking for months for the appropriate gold dress watch. Even though the Patek Gondolo was a grail, I knew I had to consider everything. And I did try everything. However, I did have some criteria that, in the end, I couldn't ignore and made my decision: Had to be rectangular, but not a copy of a Cartier Tank, had to have a manual wind movement, and the movement it had has to be made for the watch, not a round movement in a rectangular watch, and preferably without a date function, and preferably yellow gold. The Patek Philippe Gondolo is the only watch that meets all of those criteria. I did not get it just because it is a Patek, although obviously that is a great influencing factor, but because it's the only gold watch that meets those criteria. So, needless to say, I am thrilled. But I am actually more excited about the Railmaster!! My heart tells me that this will be a more important watch for me.
> 
> In the end, if I decide I like each one equally, I will go for the LE because it is such a special model, and the chance may never come around again. Except if I buy it pre owned at a later date, and I would never pay the premium to do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

dantan said:


> What I like about the non-LE Railmaster is the far superior (150m) water resistance, even though I don't need the additional water resistance!
> 
> And, obviously, the lower entry price.
> 
> ...


Beautiful IWC! Great to see a pic of the Explorer and the RM side-by-side. It reminds me that the fit of both is very similar. I have tried on the Explorer I a few times. I was quite surprised at how the Railmaster does not feel like a small watch at all. Perfect size, I would say, for all wrists. Not everyone with a smaller wrist likes small watches, and some with bigger wrists prefer watches on the smaller side. Even though I have a 7.25in wrist, and have two 34mm OPs, the Railmaster still seems an ideal size.

Both the deposit and the trip to Melbourne were obviously more than worth it.


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I will have to make up my mind soon. I don't suppose the LE will stay in that display case for long! It certainly is the watch that I can see being the only one, although that will not be in my case. But it is definitely not going to hide in a drawer! If you ever get it on the leather, please post some pics. I saw the leather strap and the NATO, but did not care for the NATO. I rather doubt that I would ever take it off the beautiful steel bracelet anyway.


Here you go Carl, on leather, and on the Nato. I was soso about the leather in the beginning because I would have preferred a darker brown. But it has since grown on me. I am also not 100% sure about the Nato. I love the colour and the look with it, but the added height bugs me. And yes, the bracelet is fabulous, and I have no complaints about the large clasp.
Let me also include a link over at the Omegaforum where one Trilogy buyer has put all three on their OEM leather:
https://omegaforums.net/threads/ome...r-seamaster-300-speedmaster'57.55120/page-140


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> I really prefer that the LE model has a non screw down crown.


Sorry if this has been addressed elsewhere, but can someone confirm whether the non-LE has a screw-down crown or not? I've read varying reports and despite being rated at 150m WR, my excitement over the non-LE was dampened when I read more than once that a push-pull crown was present. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Dufresne said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed elsewhere, but can someone confirm whether the non-LE has a screw-down crown or not? I've read varying reports and despite being rated at 150m WR, my excitement over the non-LE was dampened when I read more than once that a push-pull crown was present. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only one I have tried on is the carnet (sample) model they got in the other day at the local Omega Boutique. Although this pre-production model did not have a screw down crown, I was told the production models would. The Omega website does state that it has the screw down crown as well. Given that it is an Aqua Terra case basically and water resitant to 150M, like all the Aqua Terra models, I would be real surprised if it did not have the screw down crown.

I don't know when I will get to see a production model. All the ones coming in, in the near future, are all pre-orders. I know other members on this forum have discussed seeing the non LE model as well, but I'm not sure if it was the carnet model or an actual production model.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Sloopjohnb said:


> Here you go Carl, on leather, and on the Nato. I was soso about the leather in the beginning because I would have preferred a darker brown. But it has since grown on me. I am also not 100% sure about the Nato. I love the colour and the look with it, but the added height bugs me. And yes, the bracelet is fabulous, and I have no complaints about the large clasp.
> Let me also include a link over at the Omegaforum where one Trilogy buyer has put all three on their OEM leather:
> https://omegaforums.net/threads/ome...r-seamaster-300-speedmaster'57.55120/page-140


Thanks for the great pics, but now i am in real trouble.... Thought i liked the non LE Railmaster over the Trilogy Railmaster. But now i see your Seamaster 300 LE on the black nato strap and that really screams to me. I am lost.... must try it on first. Cant decide... is there a watch Shrink in da house please..? :-so|


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> The only one I have tried on is the carnet (sample) model they got in the other day at the local Omega Boutique. Although this pre-production model did not have a screw down crown, I was told the production models would. The Omega website does state that it has the screw down crown as well. Given that it is an Aqua Terra case basically and water resitant to 150M, like all the Aqua Terra models, I would be real surprised if it did not have the screw down crown.
> 
> I don't know when I will get to see a production model. All the ones coming in, in the near future, are all pre-orders. I know other members on this forum have discussed seeing the non LE model as well, but I'm not sure if it was the carnet model or an actual production model.
> 
> ...


Thanks Carl! Yes, it's now on the Omega site, so that confirms it. Last I looked some months ago, it was t up yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sloopjohnb said:


> Here you go Carl, on leather, and on the Nato. I was soso about the leather in the beginning because I would have preferred a darker brown. But it has since grown on me. I am also not 100% sure about the Nato. I love the colour and the look with it, but the added height bugs me. And yes, the bracelet is fabulous, and I have no complaints about the large clasp.
> Let me also include a link over at the Omegaforum where one Trilogy buyer has put all three on their OEM leather:
> https://omegaforums.net/threads/ome...r-seamaster-300-speedmaster'57.55120/page-140


Great photos, thanks! I do like the leather. I also saw the LE Seamaster at the Boutique as well - very surprised they had one - and it is so beautiful as well. I didn't think I would really like the narrow bezel, but changed my mind when I saw it. Of course, knowing it is right down to the original makes it even more appealing. With your pic of the tan on the Seamaster, I could see myself getting an OEM tan strap with deployant later on. I had that on both a Speedmaster and a new Seamaster. Although, the deployant would not exactly fit in with the vintage style of the LE Railmaster :-s. Knowing me, I would likely never change it from the bracelet, though.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

TallWatch said:


> Thanks for the great pics, but now i am in real trouble.... Thought i liked the non LE Railmaster over the Trilogy Railmaster. But now i see your Seamaster 300 LE on the black nato strap and that really screams to me. I am lost.... must try it on first. Cant decide... is there a watch Shrink in da house please..? :-so|


Isn't it a wonderful dilemma. I saw the LE Seamaster as well the other day. I feel very fortunate, as I ended up having all three to look at: LE Railmaster, new Railmaster and LE Seamaster! Considering that I believed I would never even see either of the LE models in real life, that was a huge thrill. And the fact they got the new Railmaster the same day! Like you, however, I am thoroughly confused :-s. Back on Friday to see all three, that is if they are still there!


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Great photos, thanks! I do like the leather. I also saw the LE Seamaster at the Boutique as well - very surprised they had one - and it is so beautiful as well. I didn't think I would really like the narrow bezel, but changed my mind when I saw it. Of course, knowing it is right down to the original makes it even more appealing. With your pic of the tan on the Seamaster, I could see myself getting an OEM tan strap with deployant later on. I had that on both a Speedmaster and a new Seamaster. Although, the deployant would not exactly fit in with the vintage style of the LE Railmaster :-s. Knowing me, I would likely never change it from the bracelet, though.


If you're interested in leather for the RMLE, but like me, not keen on the black/charcoal that comes with it, I can highly recommend going custom with Genteel Handmade. A few pictures:


















































I do like the bracelet very much, but haven't even had it sized yet. Never been a fan of NATOs, to be honest...


----------



## altm (Oct 15, 2015)

Ken G said:


> That said, I'm sure people will have examples of watches turning out to be a disappointment IRL (after having high expectations from pictures).


FOIS


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

altm said:


> FOIS


Really? That's too bad.
I don't own one, but I thought that model looked great IRL...


----------



## altm (Oct 15, 2015)

drhr, a marvelous choice.

What a wonderful position we find ourselves in chaps...."hmmm, should I choose this fine timepiece, or should I choose this other fine timepiece instead?"


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Got the call from AD earlier this evening so went down to pick it up . . . night pics so perhaps not the best but there'll be more taken in the light of day forthcoming for sure . . .


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations on your new Omega Railmaster!


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

very nice piece drhr ! Congrats and wear it well.


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

TallWatch said:


> Thanks for the great pics, but now i am in real trouble.... Thought i liked the non LE Railmaster over the Trilogy Railmaster. But now i see your Seamaster 300 LE on the black nato strap and that really screams to me. I am lost.... must try it on first. Cant decide... is there a watch Shrink in da house please..? :-so|


Ha, good luck then, the SM300 is indeed gorgeous. But the Nato is not black, it is dark brown.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Ken G said:


> If you're interested in leather for the RMLE, but like me, not keen on the black/charcoal that comes with it, I can highly recommend going custom with Genteel Handmade. A few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks marvelous! This is the best leather/non-steel bracelet I have seen yet on the LE Railmaster. It suits the watch beautifully, and definitely keeps the vintage appeal. Looks like it was made for the watch. Which indeed it was!

NATO is not really the way to go for me either.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

drhr said:


> Got the call from AD earlier this evening so went down to pick it up . . . night pics so perhaps not the best but there'll be more taken in the light of day forthcoming for sure . . .


Great photos! I suppose this one is the first of the Railmasters I have seen in the photos that is not a pre-production model. The carnet (sample) models I looked at in the Boutique did not have a screw down crown, which I am sure this one does? Also, the lume appeared kind of orange. How do you find it in real life on the real production model?

The silver dial is a beauty. I liked it also a lot better than I thought I would.

Congratulations!
Carl


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, Carl!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> Great photos! I suppose this one is the first of the Railmasters I have seen in the photos that is not a pre-production model. The carnet (sample) models I looked at in the Boutique did not have a screw down crown, which I am sure this one does? Also, the lume appeared kind of orange. How do you find it in real life on the real production model?
> 
> The silver dial is a beauty. I liked it also a lot better than I thought I would.
> 
> ...


Thank you Carl. It is indeed a screw down crown, which I like. The lume appears the same from when I first saw the sample model, the one in my hand is the sample and the wrist shot is from last nite though the sample was taken at the AD under much brighter lighting.


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

DRHR...can I ask where your located? My AD tells me has no idea on ETA for my order.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Tony Abbate said:


> DRHR...can I ask where your located? My AD tells me has no idea on ETA for my order.


Tony, I'm in Hawaii. Replied to your PM too . . . hope you get one soon.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

A few more pics in the light of day


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

Congrats on the watch. Beautiful. I really don’t understand the detractors of this release. IMO it is aesthetically gorgeous. Love it. 

Couple of questions if you don’t mind:

- how close in color are the hands to the markers? In some pics (like yours), it looks pretty close. In some other pics, it looks quite different. Maybe it’s the angle?
- do you know how close in thickness the case is to the Aqua Terra? Is it thinner or thicker?

Thanks.


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Congrats from my side as well. But the RM looks pretty big on your wrist, or is it just the angle?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

will16 said:


> Congrats on the watch. Beautiful. I really don't understand the detractors of this release. IMO it is aesthetically gorgeous. Love it.
> 
> Couple of questions if you don't mind:
> 
> ...


Thanks! The color of the hands and markers look identical to me and it's 12.5 inches thick, not sure how that compares to the AT sorry . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Sloopjohnb said:


> Congrats from my side as well. But the RM looks pretty big on your wrist, or is it just the angle?


Thanks too! It does wear large. The lighter dial color and relatively thin bezel contributes to that visually I think. But for a watch like this, as with my rolex divers, I like the heft and wrist prescence . . .


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

drhr said:


> it's 12.5 inches thick


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

drhr said:


> it's 12.5 inches thick .


Not really a watch for winter then, I guess, unless you wear it over a jacket. The AT is definitely thinner ;-)


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

the new at is 12mm thick the older ones were thicker than 12.5 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Sloopjohnb said:


> Not really a watch for winter then, I guess, unless you wear it over a jacket. The AT is definitely thinner ;-)


I suppose, though where I am (Hawaii) thickness of watches doesn't much matter ;-)


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

drhr said:


> Thanks too! It does wear large. The lighter dial color and relatively thin bezel contributes to that visually I think. But for a watch like this, as with my rolex divers, I like the heft and wrist prescence . . .


and dont forget the specs, WR 150 - anti-mag - metas certified - co axial escapement, i cant think of a better specced watch in this pricerange ? Brushed case etc sure is nice too if you like a watch to not stand out a lot imho. Not here yet in my horological dessert(ed) area, nor does OB even have a date.....

Congrats again !


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Went back to the Omega Boutique yesterday, to try on both Railmaster models again: LE model and non-LE model with black dial. I came to the conclusion, unfortunately, that the non-LE model is just too large for my taste. The LE model fits my wrist perfectly. Although the non-LE model is not a large watch, it just did not sit on my wrist as comfortably. Odd, because the lug-to-lug length on the LE model is actually longer than the non-LE. And the photos make it look like the LE model is actually bigger! I think it is the layout of dial and bezel. I wish that the regular model had been made in the 38mm size, same case as the Aqua Terra in that size.





Time is not on my side right now. I just gave my notice at work, last day on Jan31, 2018. As I have another watch on the way, I just can't find myself buying another watch just now. It really is a shame to pass up the LE Railmaster. Perhaps another will come it at some point, or the one I tried will, by some miracle, be still available when I'm ready. If not, then I will definitely take another look at the new Railmaster. Perhaps if I see the black dial model and try it on the steel bracelet, I will think differently. Not a big deal, there will be other watches, and who knows what Basel 2018 will bring?

Hope that you all have a very Merry Christmas! This thread has been - at least for me - one of the best, and most fun, I have been participating in for some time. Thank You all for a great time.

Cheers,
Carl



PS The guy in this photo is no relation to me!!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

That’s a shame that the timing is bad for you, Carl. 

The 60th Anniversary looks perfect on your wrist. 

I wonder what your new Incoming is!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

dantan said:


> That's a shame that the timing is bad for you, Carl.
> 
> The 60th Anniversary looks perfect on your wrist.
> 
> I wonder what your new Incoming is!


Thanks, Dan. I might still be in luck. You never know. If I end up with that Railmaster, though, it would be difficult for me to put anything else on my wrist. It is so unique, good looking and versatile, it really is an all occasion watch. I could see myself having a two watch collection, the Railmaster and a gold Patek Philippe that I am waiting for.

I imagine you must have a dilemma each day with that Railmaster. You have a great collection, but I think the Railmaster is THE one. Just my opinion, of course!

Merry Christmas,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

dantan said:


> That's a shame that the timing is bad for you, Carl.
> 
> The 60th Anniversary looks perfect on your wrist.
> 
> I wonder what your new Incoming is!


Thanks, Dan. I might still be in luck. You never know. If I end up with that Railmaster, though, it would be difficult for me to put anything else on my wrist. It is so unique, good looking and versatile, it really is an all occasion watch. I could see myself having a two watch collection, the Railmaster and a gold Patek Philippe that I am waiting for.

I imagine you must have a dilemma each day with that Railmaster. You have a great collection, but I think the Railmaster is THE one. Just my opinion, of course!

Merry Christmas,
Carl


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

The Railmaster LE and Patek would indeed be a wonderful two-watch collection, Carl. Good luck, which ever way you decide.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks Carl. 

I am sure that you can’t wait for your gold Patek Philippe!

You are in the big league now, with a PP!

It certainly is a constant struggle, because I keep wanting to wear my Railmaster LE. 

I wore it again yesterday.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys!!!


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Just heard from Rob at Topper. My black dial on bracelet will land tomorrow. Pics to follow. I also order the textile strap but that not here yet.


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Finally arrived! The new Railmaster on a Colareb strap.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Tony Abbate said:


> Finally arrived! The new Railmaster on a Colareb strap.


Yay, it's a beauty Tony, what a way to finalize a year and begin anew, congrats!!!!


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Great choice, and great choice of strap! Beautiful watch.....enjoy!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tony Abbate said:


> Finally arrived! The new Railmaster on a Colareb strap.


:-!
That looks great! Excellent choice on that strap as well. Definitely the nicest new Omega - or of any other brand - to be introduced this year IMO. Hope you enjoy it for many years to come. Happy New Year to you and your Railmaster.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Had to wear my Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary for the last day of 2017.


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Tony Abbate said:


> Finally arrived! The new Railmaster on a Colareb strap.


Congrats, beautiful combo with the strap !


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

dantan said:


> Had to wear my Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary for the last day of 2017.


And I see you wearing that most often of all your watches in 2018! Happy New Year, Dan!
Carl


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Just another quick one. Happy New Year guys.


----------



## djy74 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys,
I've been reading this thread since it began. Great input and pics. Like many posts, I've been drooling over the non-LE Railmaster since the announcment at Basel this past year. I finally saw one in person, going to the Omega Boutique at Ross Park in Pittsburgh. They only had one in store, which was already pre-purchased by a woman, but was not picked up yet. I looked at my wife to see if it was her, smiling, she flatly said no, lol. 

Anyway, here are a some pics. Just for reference, I have a 7.25 inch wrist. I'm used to my 41.5mm Speedy 57, but think the Railmaster at 40mm fits perfect. I feel it would make a great every day watch. The brushed finish looks amazing, very understated. 

I hope to get one soon. 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Tractorboy (Dec 31, 2017)

Congratulations! In my opinion you are an owner of the most beautiful tool watch ever made!


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

Tony Abbate said:


> Just another quick one. Happy New Year guys.


STUNNING. Congratulations! I never doubted the potential of this piece. From the looks of this beautiful spartan of a watch, I could start a Railmaster sub-collection! Strictly anti-magnetic of course (I will bypass the ones which were produced by name only). Good thing there aren't as many Railmasters as there are Speedmasters.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Chameleon it is


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

The more I see this model the more I like it. That striated dial is just so cool. I do rather wish it had the broad arrow style hands of the original but still - I may have to add one to my collection some day. Thanks for sharing your photos gents!


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

a few more of this great dial...as well as a lume shot


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

John Price said:


> The more I see this model the more I like it. That striated dial is just so cool. *I do rather wish it had the broad arrow style hands of the original* but still - I may have to add one to my collection some day. Thanks for sharing your photos gents!


The hands on the non-LE models are inspired by a style that appeared on the originals at the end of the run (around '63):

A 1963 ref. 135.004:








(pic from @watchcontext on Instagram)

I believe the lollipop hand was extremely rare on the original RMs. In fact, I think there was some debate for a long time as to whether any RMs actually left the factory with the lollipop...


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Tony Abbate said:


> a few more of this great dial...as well as a lume shot


Looks really good on that strap - nicely done! A _huge_ improvement on the herringbone (IMO)...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Tony Abbate said:


> Finally arrived! The new Railmaster on a Colareb strap.


Beautiful


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Tony, your pics are fantastic, thanks for posting them. The last set you posted with the non LE black dial on the tan calf strap did me in. I am a “one watch” kind of guy looking for a daily wearer, and while this RM can certainly do casual and toolish, I was concerned I’d have difficulty dressing it up to do business casual and even couple it with a suit on occasion. Your pics indicate to me that this RM is fairly versatile. Would you all agree? Thanks again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Dufresne said:


> Tony, your pics are fantastic, thanks for posting them. The last set you posted with the non LE black dial on the tan calf strap did me in. I am a "one watch" kind of guy looking for a daily wearer, and while this RM can certainly do casual and toolish, I was concerned I'd have difficulty dressing it up to do business casual and even couple it with a suit on occasion. Your pics indicate to me that this RM is fairly versatile. Would you all agree? Thanks again!!Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can dress it up with a smooth leather or at its most casual with the distressed suede. Only thing it doesn't look good on is alligator...just doesn't work...as expected. One more


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tony Abbate said:


> a few more of this great dial...as well as a lume shot


That is the nicest strap I have seen so far on this model!

You guys are killing me here! I was fortunate to be able to see both the LE Model and the non-LE model, and even luckier to have the privilege of choosing between the two. In the end, I had to go with the fact I found the LE model more comfortable, and slightly more versatile. Just could pass as a dressier watch, but also dressed down. And, I know if I made the wrong decision - which I sincerely doubt - I can always go with the non-LE.

This new Railmaster is the nicest new model Omega has come out with in recent memory. Definitely a watch I would be very proud to have on my wrist. So many strap options, and there is always the lovely stainless steel bracelet as well.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Split-Personality (May 7, 2009)

Wow, I’ve been out of the loop. Didn’t know they had done more RMs since my 2504. Some I like more than others, needs the arrow hands IMO. But am I right in saying the very original didn’t have the arrow hands like my Gen2 if I can call it that.

How much is a mint 2503 36mm on SS worth then? Saw some talk of them in the thread. Not that I would ever sell it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Tony Abbate said:


> Just heard from Rob at Topper. My black dial on bracelet will land tomorrow. Pics to follow. I also order the textile strap but that not here yet.


How much was the textile strap when ordered?


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

For anyone that owns the new non-LE Railmaster: If you own a Speedy Pro, does the new Railmaster bracelet fit to the Speedy case to any acceptable degree??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Well decided to try one... arriving Monday


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

dont really know...was included in a trade deal


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> How much was the textile strap when ordered?


dont know..the watch and strap were involved in a trade


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Tony Abbate said:


> dont know..the watch and strap were involved in a trade


thx..... did the bracelet have half links?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Could you please kindly confirm whether your Omega Railmaster has or does not have a screw-down crown?

There have been a few conflicting remarks regarding this.

Thank you!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dantan said:


> Could you please kindly confirm whether your Omega Railmaster has or does not have a screw-down crown?
> 
> There have been a few conflicting remarks regarding this.
> 
> Thank you!


good to repeat here 
NON LE RAILMASTER HAS A SCREW DOWN CROWN 

and the bracelet has 2 half links!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Arrived


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Arrived
> View attachment 12829887
> 
> View attachment 12829889


Beautiful, enjoy!!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dufresne said:


> Tony, your pics are fantastic, thanks for posting them. The last set you posted with the non LE black dial on the tan calf strap did me in. I am a "one watch" kind of guy looking for a daily wearer, and while this RM can certainly do casual and toolish, I was concerned I'd have difficulty dressing it up to do business casual and even couple it with a suit on occasion. Your pics indicate to me that this RM is fairly versatile. Would you all agree? Thanks again!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like that's a Hirsch James strap, which is my favorite. I have a black one on my AT, and it works in every situation, from the swimming pool to the dinner table. It's a great option for a one-watch guy:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Arrived
> View attachment 12829887
> 
> View attachment 12829889
> ...


Excellent! Congratulations. I did finally see this one with the steel bracelet in real life last week. Loved it. The bracelet is done very nicely, great craftsmanship and I thought fit well at the lugs.

My only slight issue was the crown. It felt a bit small to me, maybe because of the shape. When I screwed it down, it seemed that I would have had to use a bit of force to get it to stay in place, ie screwed down. Any issues you have with that? Just out of curiosity.

I actually really like that it has the butterfly clasp instead of the newer, larger adjustable one.

A beauty!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> Excellent! Congratulations. I did finally see this one with the steel bracelet in real life last week. Loved it. The bracelet is done very nicely, great craftsmanship and I thought fit well at the lugs.
> 
> My only slight issue was the crown. It felt a bit small to me, maybe because of the shape. When I screwed it down, it seemed that I would have had to use a bit of force to get it to stay in place, ie screwed down. Any issues you have with that? Just out of curiosity.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Today first full day and going well so far. I would prefer a non tapering crown but this one still bigger than my Explorer so no issues. I find that every crown is a little different so just need to learn any quirks. But no issues.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

In its element...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Thanks! Today first full day and going well so far. I would prefer a non tapering crown but this one still bigger than my Explorer so no issues. I find that every crown is a little different so just need to learn any quirks. But no issues.


:-! Good! That is what I hoped you would say.
Enjoy it.
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

This is a great thread, guys! Almost six months old to the day. It will be interesting, as time goes by, to see how much wrist time the new Railmaster gets. I still think it is one of the most exciting new watches to come out for years. As much as I hate to say it, I was kind of going off Omega after years and years, and the re-introduction of the Railmaster is really what has brought me back. With more enthusiasm than ever I might add. Even back looking at the Speedmaster, the FOIS in particular. But that's for another time and another thread.

I hope this thread keeps going for a long time.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> This is a great thread, guys! Almost six months old to the day. It will be interesting, as time goes by, to see how much wrist time the new Railmaster gets. I still think it is one of the most exciting new watches to come out for years. As much as I hate to say it, I was kind of going off Omega after years and years, and the re-introduction of the Railmaster is really what has brought me back. With more enthusiasm than ever I might add. Even back looking at the Speedmaster, the FOIS in particular. But that's for another time and another thread.
> 
> I hope this thread keeps going for a long time.
> 
> ...


I echo your thoughts. Hope this piece brings me back to Omega.


----------



## 1033306 (Jul 3, 2016)

Congrats! Just purchased one for myself as well not too long ago. Two questions for you, is all your lume (hands and hour markers) colored blue ? Apparently, the hour markers are supposed to be green and hands blue, but that doesn't seem to be the case with mine. Also, can you hear the sound of the oscillating weight when it moves within the the movement? I can distinctly hear mine.

Cheers!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I own a 60th Anniversary Limited Edition, which has the same 8806 movement.

I can hear the sound of the oscillating weight when it moves within the movement, but it appears to be only when it has not been wound much and does not have much power reserve left (if I am making any sense).


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

usafb1lancer said:


> Congrats! Just purchased one for myself as well not too long ago. Two questions for you, is all your lume (hands and hour markers) colored blue ? Apparently, the hour markers are supposed to be green and hands blue, but that doesn't seem to be the case with mine. Also, can you hear the sound of the oscillating weight when it moves within the the movement? I can distinctly hear mine.
> 
> Cheers!


this is from the worn and wound review. they should have different lume colours









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I've got mine on order. It appears from all the photos I have seen of watches bought by people posting on this site that the lume is all the same. A little bit of a bummer, as I love the mix of lume colors shown on the Worn and Wound review, as well as the way it was with the later issue Railmaster from a few years ago and on Omega dive watches (where the minute hand and bezel pipe are contrasting). Not a major issue to me though.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gatormac said:


> I've got mine on order. It appears from all the photos I have seen of watches bought by people posting on this site that the lume is all the same. A little bit of a bummer, as I love the mix of lume colors shown on the Worn and Wound review, as well as the way it was with the later issue Railmaster from a few years ago and on Omega dive watches (where the minute hand and bezel pipe are contrasting). Not a major issue to me though.


Sample of one


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah, I saw your lume picture in the other thread. You said green, but it looks blue to me. I don't know why Omega would put out a watch to be reviewed and then change the lume. Not a big deal though. Their whole launch of this watch has seemed weird to me. 

Thanks for the photos you posted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gatormac said:


> Yeah, I saw your lume picture in the other thread. You said green, but it looks blue to me. I don't know why Omega would put out a watch to be reviewed and then change the lume. Not a big deal though. Their whole launch of this watch has seemed weird to me.
> 
> Thanks for the photos you posted.


Yes it looks more green to my eye but phone camera pic looked more blue. Imo they must have had some redo between announce and launch. I don't think the watch reviewed had screw down crown either.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

looks like the same color to me


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drhr said:


> looks like the same color to me


Looks blue...correct?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> Looks blue...correct?


Actually if I have to give it a color I'd say cyan . . .


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

drhr said:


> Actually if I have to give it a color I'd say cyan . . .


That's what I was thinking from the photos. Kind of an aqua blue. So I guess maybe it is green and blue- mixed together.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Cyan it is


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

After a few weeks of wear, the non LE is very accurate and easy wearing. I have noticed that when I unscrew the crown, there is no pop of the crown when loose. Seems like there is no spring in the stem. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Tried one on last week. As I feared, I absolutely loved it. Unfortunately the tech at the KOP boutique just emailed me and said after trying numerous combinations of links and clasps, he can't figure out a way to get an adjustable clasp on one. The push button clasp would be nice, but I have to at least have 3 hole adjustment with a paper clip.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> After a few weeks of wear, the non LE is very accurate and easy wearing. I have noticed that when I unscrew the crown, there is no pop of the crown when loose. Seems like there is no spring in the stem. Anyone else notice that?


I noticed it as well. Thought it was not a screw down because of that. I kinda liked not having to fight the spring when I tightened it up. Only minor complaint was, while I like the shape of the muffin, the taper made it a little hard to grab the edge with my fingernail.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

92gli said:


> I noticed it as well. Thought it was not a screw down because of that. I kinda liked not having to fight the spring when I tightened it up. Only minor complaint was, while I like the shape of the muffin, the taper made it a little hard to grab the edge with my fingernail.


Thanks for confirm. I can handle the muffin OK. Actually the design is good just new. Sorry to hear on the fit. I wonder if the trilogy clasp would work not that you can get one.


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

You guys are right about this one.

I was curious when I heard there would be a new Railmaster. I thought I would like something similar to the SM 300, but without the dive bezel.

The initial press pictures left me disappointed. Some real photos looked a little better, but I never gave it much thought.

But I was in the Omega boutique last weekend and got to see it in person. It grabbed me more than anything else in the store, and completely unexpectedly. Even now, looking at the photos, it's hard to justify. In the metal, the new (non-LE) Railmaster is just astonishing. It's somehow a combination of serious and vintage, but also fun and modern. It might go completely under the radar, but also oozes quality. I've been thinking about it... a lot.

I'm planning a new watch purchase to celebrate a life event, and was really settled on a BLNR for the last few months. Seeing and trying on the new Railmaster has really thrown my plans off, however. I might end up picking up this much cheaper, plainer, and simpler watch instead. The head says BLNR and the heart says Railmaster. And we know the heart always wins in the end.

The BLNR makes a lot of sense, and I know I don't need to explain its appeal on this forum, but what it boils down to might just be that I think the Railmaster would put a smile on my face every time I wear it.

My favorite watch right now is an Aqua Terra (8500 Master Co-Axial), which means that this wouldn't add all that much variety. Same brand, similar case shape, similar movement, similar bracelet and clasp. But... I love that watch! So similar might be okay. And there are also a number of differences: symmetrical case, no date, painted and recessed indices and logo instead of applied, vintage lume, engraved case back, brushed dial, case, and bracelet, and interesting hand set including the lollipop seconds hand.

So there might be a change of plans and another Omega in my future. The lighter dial on bracelet, I think. This thing really got its hooks into me.

And in all the research I've done over the last few days, the only complaint seems to be "the muffin". And maybe the butterfly clasp, to some? (I'm fine with the clasp on my AT.) Aesthetically, it seems beyond reproach, and technically it is state of the art. And at an attractive price! I'm not sure what else to compare it to. Explorer? Ranger? Ingenieur? I like and have pondered all of those, but the Railmaster has a stronger pull on me than any of them.

I'll probably take my time to ensure a good decision (I don't want a big collection, nor am I a flipper), but I can't shake the feeling that I just plain WANT this one.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, when it comes to this ridiculous hobby/obsession, I don't think anyone can say they are "thinking with their head", so go with the heart anytime, especially if your heart leads you to a cheaper purchase. I think I know what you mean though- I have often had an idea of what I thought I wanted/needed to make my collection more complete, i.e. to fill a certain place I had in mind, but then found I really had a certain style/tastes that so that I would really rather have something I just want to wear, even if it is similar to other watches I already have and like. So maybe it is better to have a collection that truly reflects us, as opposed to ticking certain boxes. Maybe it makes sense for you to get something similar but different than a watch you already own and enjoy. A low key, less dressy, more toolish and retro version of your AT. The BLNR is a great watch of course, so it is only a matter of your desires. Smart of you to take it slow. 

Still waiting on mine. The AD got a couple with strap in, but not on bracelet like I ordered.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

EightEyes said:


> You guys are right about this one.
> 
> I was curious when I heard there would be a new Railmaster. I thought I would like something similar to the SM 300, but without the dive bezel.
> 
> ...


I think you are correct in comparing to explorer and ranger. I have or had both of those. The nonle (we need a name ) beats the ranger in looks and technical aspects. The explorer wins in some ways but close and price is a bargain. The muffin is not a problem. Looks correct on the watch ez to grip. Its bigger than explorer crown. If you like your AT clasp you should be fine. Had one of those also. Nonle has 2 half links so hopefully a good fit. As you know the butterfly does give a lot of stability to the watch. Some don't like the lume but in person it and the dial are appealing and just fun to stare at. At a discounted price this is a hell of a good deal. Accuracy is great antimag antishock wr ....just wore mine for a week solid in caymans and was great.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> I think you are correct in comparing to explorer and ranger. I have or had both of those. The nonle (we need a name ) beats the ranger in looks and technical aspects. The explorer wins in some ways but close and price is a bargain. The muffin is not a problem. Looks correct on the watch ez to grip. Its bigger than explorer crown. If you like your AT clasp you should be fine. Had one of those also. Nonle has 2 half links so hopefully a good fit. As you know the butterfly does give a lot of stability to the watch. Some don't like the lume but in person it and the dial are appealing and just fun to stare at. At a discounted price this is a hell of a good deal. Accuracy is great antimag antishock wr ....just wore mine for a week solid in caymans and was great.
> View attachment 12942007


I have yet to see the "nonle" Railmaster up close but perceive it has so much going for it in terms of look and function that I will likely have to own one sooner than later. I suppose its closest comparative competitor would be the 214270 Explorer. I think the Tudor Ranger / Heritage 41mm with the ETA 2824 movement would suffer in comparison, even though Tudor performs significant upgrades to the base 2824. Now if Basel 2018 introduces their Ranger / Heritage 41mm or something very close with their in house MT 56xx movement ... :-!


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

5959HH said:


> I have yet to see the "nonle" Railmaster !


Can't we just call it the Railmaster? After all, it is the Railmaster, per Omega. The LE was the LE, now a thing of the past, and this is The Railmaster, for now until further notice, which one must assume will be years at least.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

I saw the email subject line: "Discover Presley's Choice", and thought it might be something about The King's 1960 Constellation; an in-depth look at the watch, perhaps? Maybe even a teaser for a Baselworld reissue? Unfortunately not...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

gatormac said:


> Can't we just call it the Railmaster? After all, it is the Railmaster, per Omega. The LE was the LE, now a thing of the past, and this is The Railmaster, for now until further notice, which one must assume will be years at least.


OK, this thread anyhow. ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gatormac said:


> Can't we just call it the Railmaster? After all, it is the Railmaster, per Omega. The LE was the LE, now a thing of the past, and this is The Railmaster, for now until further notice, which one must assume will be years at least.


Why not? You are a genius! Sorta like the sub. Hage to add date to get to the date one. So hhave to add LE to get to that one. I like it.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks. I think you're right. Pure genius on my part.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Why not? You are a genius! Sorta like the sub. Have to add date to get to the date one. So have to add LE to get to that one. I like it.


On the other hand I thought your 'nonle' nomenclature was a rather cool idea to avoid confusion for those of us on this forum who are mentally challenged. :-s Levity aside, it appears the 'nonle' Railmaster and Railmaster LE show mainly superficial resemblance, and the primary similarity is that both share the same fantastic 8806 movement. In any case the non LE version seems to be getting very good press from those who have actually seen one rather than just pictures that appear not to do adequate justice to what I perceive to be a fantastic tool watch.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

gatormac said:


> Can't we just call it the Railmaster? After all, it is the Railmaster, per Omega. The LE was the LE, now a thing of the past, and this is The Railmaster, for now until further notice, which one must assume will be years at least.


I see your point. However, the 60th Anniversary LE is not really a thing of the past. Not quite yet. I should be getting mine later this month. Thanks to my local Omega Boutique. I think there are still a few available, although maybe a bit difficult to source one.

But I do agree the Railmaster 40mm introduced at Basel 2017 is indeed the Railmaster. And, having seen it in real life it really is outstanding. What I do love about it is it's uniqueness. There is nothing like it to be found in any other brand or model. And I do hope that they keep this model as is for years. And I hope they don't start messing with it, doing other models, with dates and things, and other sizes. I kind of think that makes the model lose it's exclusivity. And I do like to think of the Railmaster as an exclusive model. The previous Railmaster came in three different sizes, then they introduced an enormous model (can't remember the name), which admittedly was kind of neat with a manually wound movement.

Anyway, just rambling on here with my own thoughts. Have a great weekend guys!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I agree with you, but I also wish they would move it out of the Seamaster line and make it all its own. At least it doesn't say Seamaster on it. Yeah, it would be good not to mess with it too much, and keep it as a small line, but a few more models wouldn't hurt. I think with the beige lume, a black pvd or black ceramic model would be cool.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

gatormac said:


> I agree with you, but I also wish they would move it out of the Seamaster line and make it all its own. At least it doesn't say Seamaster on it. Yeah, it would be good not to mess with it too much, and keep it as a small line, but a few more models wouldn't hurt. I think with the beige lume, a black pvd or black ceramic model would be cool.


Great idea, to have it out of the Seamaster line. I think it deserves to be in it's own category. After all, it really has little to do with the sea. It's not a diver watch, nor a pilot watch. It really is a "Rail" watch. Land, Sea, Air. It really is a Land watch.

Actually, I have a bit of a passion for Bronze watches. I think this would look cool in Bronze. Even gold, although it would put the price through the roof. With the Railmaster, one can really use one's imagination!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> Great idea, to have it out of the Seamaster line. I think it deserves to be in it's own category. After all, it really has little to do with the sea. It's not a diver watch, nor a pilot watch. It really is a "Rail" watch. Land, Sea, Air. It really is a Land watch.
> 
> Actually, I have a bit of a passion for Bronze watches. I think this would look cool in Bronze. Even gold, although it would put the price through the roof. With the Railmaster, one can really use one's imagination!


Does well in the sea with WR and does well in the air with antishock. hmmmm


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> Does well in the sea with WR and does well in the air with antishock. hmmmm


That is another positive about this model. It does well just about everywhere! It definitely would do well underwater, I agree, although I would not classify it as a diver watch. Nobody could possibly argue about the anti magnetic qualities, either, it simply cannot be beat! And, as you say, antishock as well as totally legible in any condition. Again, I think it is in a class all of it's own, and should be categorized as such. While I doubt that will ever happen, I believe that our personal thoughts are tribute to the fact it is a watch that is totally unique. Possibly the most unique model offered by Omega, and indeed any brand.

At first, I had my doubts about the crown mechanism, and the fact it is a screwed down crown. After trying it out a few times at the local Boutique, however, I found the whole mechanism to be totally secure, at least in my mind. I often test these mechanisms, using a Rolex Triplock Crown mechanism as my benchmark, and find I am often disappointed. Nevertheless, I realize I should not compare everything in that manner. I found with both of the Omega AT models I owned, that the crown often became loose during the time I wore it, and often had to check it and tighten it. Call it OCD perhaps. My last experience with the Railmaster, however, totally convinced me of it's capabilities.

It seems as though every time I participate in the threads about this watch, that I am almost talking myself into getting the watch at some point. There really are very few watches in existence that have affected me the way the Railmaster has. I suppose that, in the past few years, since it was discontinued, my dream has come true in more ways than one. Omega has redone the Railmaster in the very best way possible IMO. And they have reissued - flawlessly - the original in the LE model. At almost 70 years old, I never thought that I would see this in my lifetime!

I suppose this goes back to my roots. As I child, I always remember my father wearing his first Omega, 1954, a Bumper automatic, which I had gifted to my brother a few years ago. And there were other Omega models in our family over the years. I somehow feel than with the Railmaster, I am going back in time.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ close to same age.. course my father never wore a watch yet I had one at 6 yrs old. Crown is different as we have discussed but very secure. Not a diver but I wore mine in Caymans in water all last week. No issues of course. As most know, I am pretty fickle on watches so I was wary when I got this one but it grows on me more and more. I doubt Omega will do any adds of the line at BW2018 but one never knows.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> ^ close to same age.. course my father never wore a watch yet I had one at 6 yrs old. Crown is different as we have discussed but very secure. Not a diver but I wore mine in Caymans in water all last week. No issues of course. As most know, I am pretty fickle on watches so I was wary when I got this one but it grows on me more and more. I doubt Omega will do any adds of the line at BW2018 but one never knows.


Yes, I am quite anxious - if that is the right expression - to see what happens at Basel 2018. Matter of fact, I have never been this curious about Basel World. Seems that this year everything is quite secretive, which tends to make it more exciting for me. I am very curious to see what Rolex is going to do. Although I currently don't own a Rolex, I am in a way, very passionate about the brand. I have an OP34 for sale at the moment. I feel there may be another Rolex in my life, but I am patiently awaiting Basel 2018. Omega has done so much since Basel 2017, including the very late release of the Railmaster, I really wonder what it in store with them. Well, we will know in a few short weeks! For some odd reason, this has been my most anticipated BW in years!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## 8100 RPM (Feb 12, 2017)

Ken G said:


> I saw the email subject line: "Discover Presley's Choice", and thought it might be something about The King's 1960 Constellation; an in-depth look at the watch, perhaps? Maybe even a teaser for a Baselworld reissue? Unfortunately not...


Yeah, on the U.S. website we get this so we know who Omega's target market is for the Railmaster. It makes us younger Gen X guys feel old.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Betterthere said:


> ^ close to same age.. course my father never wore a watch yet I had one at 6 yrs old. Crown is different as we have discussed but very secure. Not a diver but I wore mine in Caymans in water all last week. No issues of course. As most know, I am pretty fickle on watches so I was wary when I got this one but it grows on me more and more. I doubt Omega will do any adds of the line at BW2018 but one never knows.


Forgot to mention, speaking of fickle: That describes my love of watches perfectly. For example, I was absolutely smitten by Grand Seiko for a while, and had no less than 7 models, at one time 5 of them. Then I sold them all. I was smitten by the Zenith Heritage Type 20 Bronze. And I owned it only for a couple of months. Now, that doesn't say that I don't have a passion for some of the Zenith models also. Time will tell if I get around to owning another! All seems to go with my life, I could never understand why it is possible to love only one person! As it is with watches, I can fall in love many times in a day. At this stage in my life, I have just come to accept it, rather than find fault with who I am!


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Actually, I have a bit of a passion for Bronze watches. I think this would look cool in Bronze. Even gold, although it would put the price through the roof. With the Railmaster, one can really use one's imagination!


Great idea on a bronze version. I love bronze watches too, and like a black model, I think it would be fitting with the retro tool watch vibe of the watch. And, yeah, maybe a dressy version in gold. But then just leave it at that. You might be right that Omega won't make it its own line, but why? It really makes no sense for it to be part of the seamaster line, and especially since they just did a trilogy celebrating all three watches, it would be better for them from a marketing perspective. To me, I would expect the Railmaster to be a slow burner. The average person wanting an expensive watch is probably going to lean towards some polish and bling, but there are people who are always going to be out there who like something like this- those who like bronze or pvd watches. Those buying Tudor watches, not because they are cheaper than Rolex but because they are unpolished, retro, cool, but at the same time wanting a top end watch. I think they need to simply make it its own range, market it to that appropriate segment, and let it ride indefinitely. Add a few new models over years at Basel- like we described- maybe a bronze next year, maybe a pvd a couple of years after that. I don't think a simple GMT version would hurt either.

Regarding sea, air, land- I think they should focus on his being a simple, all around tool watch that can go anywhere and do anything. The Railmaster name and DNA are there and a tribute to it's origins on the railways and the need for accuracy and anti-magnetism, but I don't think it should be constrained as a land watch. Keep the 150m water resistance and screw down crown, and promote it as an all around rugged tool/field/adventure watch.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

One more thing regarding it being its own line. Unlike the last Railmaster (the 39mm I owned and sold a couple of years ago), this version does not say AT or SM anywhere on it that I can see. It seems to me like it would be as simple as making a new category on their web site, and then simply making an announcement, "It is no longer the Seamster, Aqua Terra, Railmaster. It is now just called The Railmaster." Done. That would also make it easier for people to find on their web site.


----------



## bts01 (Jul 27, 2017)

For a while i had been working towards an explorer... then, finally got to try on the new railmaster. Such a nice watch. Now stuck in indecision land. 

Boutique in Aus doesnt seem willing to discount though which is frustrating. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

8100 RPM said:


> Yeah, on the U.S. website we get this so we know who Omega's target market is for the Railmaster. It makes us younger Gen X guys feel old.
> 
> View attachment 12946545


Makes me feel younger especially when I don't who in the hell he is.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> Forgot to mention, speaking of fickle: That describes my love of watches perfectly. For example, I was absolutely smitten by Grand Seiko for a while, and had no less than 7 models, at one time 5 of them. Then I sold them all. I was smitten by the Zenith Heritage Type 20 Bronze. And I owned it only for a couple of months. Now, that doesn't say that I don't have a passion for some of the Zenith models also. Time will tell if I get around to owning another! All seems to go with my life, I could never understand why it is possible to love only one person! As it is with watches, I can fall in love many times in a day. At this stage in my life, I have just come to accept it, rather than find fault with who I am!


Been lucky when comes to people ie spouse, met at 14....... no watch will come close.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gatormac said:


> One more thing regarding it being its own line. Unlike the last Railmaster (the 39mm I owned and sold a couple of years ago), this version does not say AT or SM anywhere on it that I can see. It seems to me like it would be as simple as making a new category on their web site, and then simply making an announcement, "It is no longer the Seamster, Aqua Terra, Railmaster. It is now just called The Railmaster." Done. That would also make it easier for people to find on their web site.


Well i attempted a new thread and that has failed i think. ☺


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Makes me feel younger especially when I don't who in the hell he is.


LOL. Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

gatormac said:


> LOL. Glad I'm not the only one!


No idea myself!


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

LOL, it's Cindy Crawford's son, I left a rather scathing message on Omega's Instagram post:-!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

DutchMongolian said:


> LOL, it's Cindy Crawford's son, I left a rather scathing message on Omega's Instagram post:-!


2nd generation ambassador


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Ddnyou really leave a scathing message?


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Ken G said:


> I saw the email subject line: "Discover Presley's Choice", and thought it might be something about The King's 1960 Constellation; an in-depth look at the watch, perhaps? Maybe even a teaser for a Baselworld reissue? Unfortunately not...


Seriously. Rich boy who has done what exactly?


----------



## 8100 RPM (Feb 12, 2017)

GTTIME said:


> Seriously. Rich boy who has done what exactly?


He won the genetic lottery and his mom is a MILF ;-)


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Could they have picked a weaker ambassador for the watch? Pretty pathetic marketing by Omega. Nothing against the guy, but he isn't a movie star, or a musician. If he was just modeling it, that would be one thing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gatormac said:


> Could they have picked a weaker ambassador for the watch? Pretty pathetic marketing by Omega. Nothing against the guy, but he isn't a movie star, or a musician. If he was just modeling it, that would be one thing.


He's quite handsome and such a slim wrist too.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> He's quite handsome and such a slim wrist too.


Wee wrist like mine!

If I were them, I would be marketing this to manly men. Maybe show a mean 19th century steampunk type dude- a thick neck train engineer shoveling coal into the furnace of the train engine while another manly man with a beard checks his Railmaster watch to ensure they are on time, and then show a flash to the modern day with some tough guy rappelling down a cliff with his Railmaster watch on, "When precision is required, and conditions are extreme... manly men take the Railmaster with them."


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

This thread is funny!! Keep it coming!! Gatormac is or should be in marketing.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Check out their IG page lol, I thought I would be banned from IG haha


Neognosis said:


> Ddnyou really leave a scathing message?


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

gatormac said:


> Wee wrist like mine!
> 
> If I were them, I would be marketing this to manly men. Maybe show a mean 19th century steampunk type dude- a thick neck train engineer shoveling coal into the furnace of the train engine while another manly man with a beard checks his Railmaster watch to ensure they are on time, and then show a flash to the modern day with some tough guy rappelling down a cliff with his Railmaster watch on, "When precision is required, and conditions are extreme... manly men take the Railmaster with them."


I don't think the gay men demographic is big enough to justify the video budget


----------



## 8100 RPM (Feb 12, 2017)

Omega could always go the classic Seiko route. b-)


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

GTTIME said:


> This thread is funny!! Keep it coming!! Gatormac is or should be in marketing.


Yeah, I think you're right. I just hope they don't try to use my brilliant marketing ideas without paying me. You guys saw it here first. If these adds start showing up in Omega commercials, I'm going to need you all as witnesses.

Oh here's more- Flash back again to the old railroad guys and then forward to those guys who work on those high voltage power lines; then another one of a Coast Guard rescue guy in the water, dangling from a rope attached to a helicopter, with a drowning person in is arms... all wearing their Railmasters because, "When precision is required, and conditions are extreme, manly men wear their Railmaster."

Bob looks like a Marlborough Man, but he is actually a brain surgeon. He likes to wear a water proof watch so he can easily wash the blood and flesh off after surgery. He worked hard to put himself through medical school, and always wanted one high quality watch he could wear anywhere, every day. He doesn't like a lot of flash or to draw attention to himself, but he appreciates high quality and demands precision. There's a picture of Bob doing surgery with his Railmaster on, and then there's a picture of Bob in jeans and a t-shirt drinking beer with his friends, still wearing his beloved Railmaster. Because if you're a man like Bob, who demands the very best but doesn't like a lot of flash, you wear a Railmaster. "When precision is required, and conditions are extreme, manly men wear the Raimaster."

I think these adds would be much more effective for this kind of watch than something with a pretty boy, pencil neck, teen with a good looking mommy. However, they are going to have to pay me for my intellectual property. I mean, maybe a free watch, or at least maybe a free service on one of my existing watches.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

That’s just awful.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Neognosis said:


> That's just awful.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Mine came in this morning and so far I'm digging it quite a bit.

My only real gripe is the lack of an adjustable clasp. It took a while to find the right fit, but I was finally able to get it tuned in by removing both half links and one full. I might toy with that a bit more, but for now it fits rather well, with enough room for some wrist expansion in the heat. I did have one pin give me some trouble on one link, but I blame that on the fact that I wasn't using anything to hold the bracelet while I worked on it.

Overall this is a very nice watch, and even just throughout the length of one day wearing it, it's starting to grow on me. I love that brushed dial. I'm not sure how well it's gonna photograph, but staring at it in different light has proven rather mesmerizing thus far. I know many are not fans of the aged lume, and neither am I in some instances, but in this watch I think it is well executed and fits the design of the watch well. Along with the brushing, the lume on this one helps to add a bit more depth to an otherwise flat dial, and pulls the whole thing together IMO. Plus, I'll be wearing this one with earth tones quite a bit, so as far as I'm concerned it's just tan lume, which suits me well enough. Speaking of lume, I haven't had a chance to give it a good test yet, but I was able to notice that it seems quite powerful. I was wearing it in the house on an overcast morning (I keep curtains open and lights off in the daytime), and when I walked down the partially darkened hallway it it was surprisingly bright.

I won't be able to form a concrete opinion until I wear it some more, but I'm glad I picked this one up. I'm looking forward to trying it on some NATOs, but since all of mine are 22mm, I'll have to wait a few days for that (currently en route from Toxic). What I'm really looking forward to is getting this watch out and about in the outdoors, as I intend to wear it as a true field watch, as well as have it share time with my PO as an everyday watch.

Here's the pics from my first day with it.


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

Congrats! Beautiful watch. Please do post pics on natos. Haven’t seen many pics with that combo. Might push me over the edge to buy this watch!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

will16 said:


> Congrats! Beautiful watch. Please do post pics on natos. Haven't seen many pics with that combo. Might push me over the edge to buy this watch!


Thanks!...Will do for sure


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

I wasn't particularly struck with this watch until I saw one at the boutique. It's a really nicely finished piece. A touch big for me at 40mm, but I think Omega will do well with one.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice pics and post, Knives. Thanks for sharing. Mine is on the way so hopefully I'll be wearing it next week.


----------



## ssj92 (Nov 3, 2017)

Great pictures Knives – may I ask what your wrist size is?


----------



## ssj92 (Nov 3, 2017)

Great pictures Knives – may I ask what your wrist size is?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

ssj92 said:


> Great pictures Knives - may I ask what your wrist size is?


Thanks...Right around 7"


----------



## nhlducks35 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## ssj92 (Nov 3, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks...Right around 7"


Thanks - Looks great on you but I think it may be a bit on the large side for my 6.5" - Guess I'll know when I try one


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Will be at Omega Boutique next week for a movement making experience, might be too early but if the new blued dialed model is available am very interested to see how it stacks up against the light and dark dial ones, fingers crossed . . .


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

While relaxing on a somewhat lazy Sunday afternoon I got the camera out to snap some more pics


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I see you have your own trilogy going on there. Hopefully mine arrives today and then I'll have my own little trilogy going on.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

The eagle has landed.

























Trilogy complete.

















I know my pictures suck compared to you photographers.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I noticed that the "white" printed things on the dial are not really white, but more of a greyish/olive/off-white. It is another really nice touch that goes well with the rest of the dial. I have to say I love this watch. I would have preferred 38-39mm but It wears really well with its short lugs (46.5mm) and female end-link bracelet. 

I didn't want to mention this before for fear of jinxing myself, but regarding previous comments about getting a good fit with this type of bracelet clasp (without micro adjustments)- I have always been able to get a fit with these types of bracelets- my Grand Seiko and Bell and Ross being other examples. The key is that not only are there half links, but two half links are slightly longer than one full link. So for instance, if you had removed both half links and it was a bit too tight, but adding a half link is a bit two long, then removing a full link and adding both half links back should give you a perfect fit, or at least close to it. Of course one of those with the new clasp that allows micro adjustment without tools would be ideal, and it seems like they would just put those on all models.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Another thing I notice, in certain lighting angles, the dial almost looks a bit bronze, as if the underneath of the brushing is bronze instead of steel. I think it is the reflection of the beige lume, but it really is a cool woody/earthy effect. I tried to capture it in this photo.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Another one that I think captures the bronzish tone of the dial in certain light.


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

gatormac said:


> I noticed that the "white" printed things on the dial are not really white, but more of a greyish/olive/off-white. It is another really nice touch that goes well with the rest of the dial. I have to say I love this watch. I would have preferred 38-39mm but It wears really well with its short lugs (46.5mm) and female end-link bracelet.
> 
> I didn't want to mention this before for fear of jinxing myself, but regarding previous comments about getting a good fit with this type of bracelet clasp (without micro adjustments)- I have always been able to get a fit with these types of bracelets- my Grand Seiko and Bell and Ross being other examples. The key is that not only are there half links, but two half links are slightly longer than one full link. So for instance, if you had removed both half links and it was a bit too tight, but adding a half link is a bit two long, then removing a full link and adding both half links back should give you a perfect fit, or at least close to it. Of course one of those with the new clasp that allows micro adjustment without tools would be ideal, and it seems like they would just put those on all models.


Congrats! Looks great on you! Also, thanks for the info on the half links. I have an AT with the same bracelet and didn't know that.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

ssj92 said:


> Thanks - Looks great on you but I think it may be a bit on the large side for my 6.5" - Guess I'll know when I try one


I think it wears small for a 40mm watch. I used to own the old 39mm Railmaster, and I can say for sure this wears smaller than that one- lug to lug around the same (although the 40mm is actually slightly shorter (46.5) than the 47mm lug to lug on the 39mm) but the new bracelet end-links help it to wear more comfortably on smaller wrists. My wrist is only about 6.25".


----------



## nhlducks35 (Nov 26, 2017)

The dial can change dramatically based just on the angle to light


----------



## hmss007 (Mar 24, 2018)

I agree with @gatormac, this 40MM wears small. It's a great looking watch but after having it for a couple weeks, I feel that it's smaller than it really is. When I compare it to my Aqua Terra 41MM on the wrist, that 1MM feels much larger.


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

I really like the way the lugs curve in on that.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

While I would still probably prefer 38mm, I have also come to the conclusion that mainly it is us WIS that obsess over size, big or small. If a 38mm ever comes out, I might look at a trade, but 40mm is fine. My main concern these days is lug length and shape. For example, to me the 40mm Submariner is too big for me and wears larger than my 41mm Seamaster Pro. It has long, thick lugs and a bracelet end links that protrude even further. On the other hand the pre-ceramic sub wears fine on my small wrists. 

Funny thing is that I usually have to remove almost all of the removable links to fit a watch, but on this one I still have several of the removable links left and it fits perfectly.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

What I think they have done a brilliant job of with the design of this watch is that they have managed to make a very simple, no frills, watch that is also very interesting to look at.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I walked past an Omega Authorised Dealer this morning, before it was open, and finally saw (behind glass) a couple of non-LE Omega Railmasters.

They looked pretty good.

These days, I tend towards Stainless Steel Bracelets, due to being able to rinse and clean them, but that Fabric Strap looks fantastic.

I might try one this week.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Uh oh.....



dantan said:


> I walked past an Omega Authorised Dealer this morning, before it was open, and finally saw (behind glass) a couple of non-LE Omega Railmasters.
> 
> They looked pretty good.
> 
> ...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Incoming!

Haha; just kidding...

...but it might not be far from the truth, if I do end up trying one on.



solesman said:


> Uh oh.....


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

I tried the dark one with the fabric strap a few weeks ago. Nice watch and strap but it looked ridiculously big on my small wrist.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I got to try the Railmaster on bracelet and fabric strap. 

Pretty nice. 

It is a hefty Watch and a little large for my small wrist but a nice Watch. 

The fabric strap is excellent.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I think it looks pretty good on you, especially considering that all watches look big in close up pictures like that.


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

Hi guys, first post on this forum and please pardon my english as it is not my first language. I wanted to say thanks for a great thread that took me a few days to read from the start. I really loked tonread how some of you have been waiting a long time for this awesome watch. Your remarks and questions got me to learn a lot about Omega watches as well as others and dig a little more on time keepers. I specially like Carl’s struggle between the LE and the Railmaster ( I hope you buy at least one or the other my fellow Canadian) Gatormac, I love your ideas for the Omega commercials, I dont really identify myself to Cindy Crawford’s son. I wanted to create an add myself but I dont have your talent to write in english. But as an army officer my add would be soewhere around a soldier laying in the mud at dusk with his watch showing half between the cadran and it’s night glowing version. I’m John and when i’m in the frontline waiting for H-hour to beggin the assault, I rely on my Railmaster ´cause I know my buddy back at the gunline is using one too. Then you could have Major John all cleaned up sitting in a debrief later in dress DEU still wearing is Railmaster.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

On time on target said:


> Hi guys, first post on this forum and please pardon my english as it is not my first language. I wanted to say thanks for a great thread that took me a few days to read from the start. I really loked tonread how some of you have been waiting a long time for this awesome watch. Your remarks and questions got me to learn a lot about Omega watches as well as others and dig a little more on time keepers. I specially like Carl's struggle between the LE and the Railmaster ( I hope you buy at least one or the other my fellow Canadian) Gatormac, I love your ideas for the Omega commercials, I dont really identify myself to Cindy Crawford's son. I wanted to create an add myself but I dont have your talent to write in english. But as an army officer my add would be soewhere around a soldier laying in the mud at dusk with his watch showing half between the cadran and it's night glowing version. I'm John and when i'm in the frontline waiting for H-hour to beggin the assault, I rely on my Railmaster ´cause I know my buddy back at the gunline is using one too. Then you could have Major John all cleaned up sitting in a debrief later in dress DEU still wearing is Railmaster.


Welcome to the forums! I'm a former Army officer myself. I like your advert idea.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

It actually wore quite nicely, as in it was a good shape for my wrist.

I was offered a really good deal on one.



gatormac said:


> I think it looks pretty good on you, especially considering that all watches look big in close up pictures like that.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

dantan said:


> It actually wore quite nicely, as in it was a good shape for my wrist.
> 
> I was offered a really good deal on one.


So the big question is: what are you going to do? I know you already have the LE.


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

Hi again,

I forgot to put a picture of my newly acquired promotion gift.


----------



## Huttfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

On time on target said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I forgot to put a picture of my newly acquired promotion gift.


Belle montre et mes hommages de Montréal.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Probably nothing, but we shall see!



gatormac said:


> So the big question is: what are you going to do? I know you already have the LE.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

dantan said:


> Probably nothing, but we shall see!


That is what I would expect, as you already have a great LE Railmaster.


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

On time on target said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I forgot to put a picture of my newly acquired promotion gift.


great looking watch. wear it in good health!


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

I've been wearing my Railmaster for almost a week now. It's confortable and awesome. If you want a watch to be noticed by others you should look for another watch 'cause this one is Incognito ( Like my fellow Canadian Celine would say).

I remember reading a post about watch loosing their time ( seconds) with time going by. I lost about 5 seconds in 5 days is that normal ? Am I doing something wrong ? Should my watch be resting on her back ? Sunny side up ? Spooning ? Please help me it seems a lot 5 seconds in 5 days.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

On time on target said:


> Hi guys, first post on this forum and please pardon my english as it is not my first language. I wanted to say thanks for a great thread that took me a few days to read from the start. I really loked tonread how some of you have been waiting a long time for this awesome watch. Your remarks and questions got me to learn a lot about Omega watches as well as others and dig a little more on time keepers. I specially like Carl's struggle between the LE and the Railmaster ( I hope you buy at least one or the other my fellow Canadian) Gatormac, I love your ideas for the Omega commercials, I dont really identify myself to Cindy Crawford's son. I wanted to create an add myself but I dont have your talent to write in english. But as an army officer my add would be soewhere around a soldier laying in the mud at dusk with his watch showing half between the cadran and it's night glowing version. I'm John and when i'm in the frontline waiting for H-hour to beggin the assault, I rely on my Railmaster ´cause I know my buddy back at the gunline is using one too. Then you could have Major John all cleaned up sitting in a debrief later in dress DEU still wearing is Railmaster.


Welcome to the forum! Thank you for mentioning my name! I keep trying on the Railmaster (non LE) every time I am at the Boutique. But I will stick with mine for now as my only Railmaster.

Great to see another Canadian on here. I love Quebec, but have not been there for a few years. Must go back and spend more time, soon I hope.

Certainly hope you keep on enjoying your Railmaster!

This is a wonderful thread, and I intend to keep reading it and post more as well.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

On time on target said:


> I've been wearing my Railmaster for almost a week now. It's confortable and awesome. If you want a watch to be noticed by others you should look for another watch 'cause this one is Incognito ( Like my fellow Canadian Celine would say).
> 
> I remember reading a post about watch loosing their time ( seconds) with time going by. I lost about 5 seconds in 5 days is that normal ? Am I doing something wrong ? Should my watch be resting on her back ? Sunny side up ? Spooning ? Please help me it seems a lot 5 seconds in 5 days.


Well, that is only 1 second per day! That is about as good as it gets. If I got that I would be pretty happy. Must admit, I do prefer +1 rather than -1, but that is really very little. Not really sure which position it should be in while resting, though, maybe just try different ones each night.


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

Thx Carl I'm reassured. I can live with 1 second per day. Québec is always nice and so is Vancouver. I was there when I was 18 (25 years ago) I bet it changed alot.

Cheers !


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

On time on target said:


> I remember reading a post about watch loosing their time ( seconds) with time going by. I lost about 5 seconds in 5 days is that normal ? Am I doing something wrong ? Should my watch be resting on her back ? Sunny side up ? Spooning ? Please help me it seems a lot 5 seconds in 5 days.


Damn Canadians. How did we let them take over this thread? Just kidding.

I take it you are new to mechanical watches. +/- 1 second per day is about as good as it gets. However, the way you leave it resting overnight will affect this. I have found that leaving mine resting overnight with the dial up, I will gain 2 seconds. When I leave it resting on its side, crown up, it loses 1 second. Because of this, that it is close to zero and gains or loses a bit based on resting position, I am able to maintain nearly perfect accuracy over time- one night resting dial up, followed by two nights resting on the side. I have never had a mechanical watch this accurate. However, I am probably simply luck that it is not only so accurate, but also consistently gains and loses so that I can keep it perfect without having to reset it. For example, if your watch loses one second with the dial up, and loses 2 seconds on the side, then that is still great accuracy, but you will still have to reset it at some point. You might set it 30 seconds fast and then reset it after a month or so, depending on how obsessive you are with accuracy.

Quartz watches on the other hand, although cheaper, are inherently more accurate.


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

Thx Gatormac,

You are right I'm really new to mechanical watch. I read about it for a few years before buying one and now that I'm a proud owner I try to learn even more. I will try different position and see what affect my accuracy.

As per Canadian taking over ... |>


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I would be curious to hear what kind of results you get from positional variance. You have to observe it more than once- like check it every day and take mental notes over a period of time. I have to say mine has been very consistent from the first days though, with the +2/-1 positional variance. What I have not tried is resting it crown down (instead of crown up). I might try that tonight, just to see, but I'm not crazy about resting my watch with the crown down instead of up and I'm getting such good results as it is. 

To give you a frame of reference, it is not uncommon for perfectly fine mechanical watches to run 10,20,30 seconds fast or slow. COSC standard is something like +/- 5 seconds. My Grand Seiko automatic is very consistently about + 3 or 4 seconds, and I am happy with that. My Seamaster is about + 2 or 3. My 80s Speedmaster Reduced is not a COSC watch so it is not that accurate- more like + 7 to 10 seconds, and I have some Seiko's that are 10 to 15 seconds fast (still pretty good for cheap mechanicals). My Bell and Ross is around - 8 seconds per day. Like Carl, I would prefer a bit fast than a bit slow, but often times they try so hard to get it close to 0 that it ends up being a bit on the slow side, and there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

Seen !

I will try for the next month to check it every morning ( yes I have that time since I'm on a task away from my family ) and I will log date, position, atm pressure and delay. I will put my watch away every night around same time and check time lost or gain in the day prior to store it for the night. More to follow. Should I worry about causing extra wear on my watch by reajusting time every day ?


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

Seen !

I will try for the next month to check it every morning ( yes I have that time since I'm on a task away from my family ) and I will log date, position, atm pressure and delay. I will put my watch away every night around same time and check time lost or gain in the day prior to store it for the night. More to follow. Should I worry about causing extra wear on my watch by reajusting time every day ?


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I wouldn't readjust it every day- just note what time you left off at the previous day. With other watches I have actually done this on an Excel spreadsheet, but with this watch it was super easy because it is so accurate it never gains or loses much. After a month, I'm currently plus 1 second, and tomorrow morning it will be spot on because I'm going to rest it on its side tonight. It is so consistent that I guess it really only took me two days- one night of leaving it dial up told me that it was +2 that way and one night on the side told me it was -1 that way. Of course it is probably more like +1.5 to +3 and -0.5 to -1, but I don't think there is any need to be that accurate about it. If you find it loses time in every position, then you will want to leave it every night in the position that loses the least amount of time. If you find it gains or loses based on position, then you can do like me and alternate it.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Keep in mind your watch will also gain or lose time during the day while you are wearing it, so you should observe that too. Although mine seems pretty spot on during the day.


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

There are apps to track your watch's accuracy in different positions, while worn, at different temperatures, and so on.

I like WatchCheck (for Android).

No need to check it at the same time each day, reset the time each day, keep a spreadsheet, or anything like that. Just log the time with the app when you take it off or put it on. It'll collect the average rate for each position for you.

However!

Your watch is losing ONE second a day?! Don't do anything. Relax and enjoy. Have a beer. That is amazing accuracy. Set it a minute fast, then set it again FOUR MONTHS later when it is a minute slow.

99.9988% accuracy. Not too shabby!


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

EightEyes said:


> No need to check it at the same time each day, reset the time each day, keep a spreadsheet, or anything like that. Just log the time with the app when you take it off or put it on. It'll collect the average rate for each position for you.
> 
> However!
> 
> ...


Agreed, but there is a difference between determining how accurate your watch is and becoming familiar with how it responds to different resting positions. Getting familiar with positional variance can enable you to keep the watch running as accurately as possible. No doubt that his watch is very accurate (for a mechanical watch).

By the way, what difference is there in logging your time on an app vs logging on a spreadsheet? I don't see any advantage there, even less as you probably already have a spreadsheet and wouldn't need to download an app. But I don't think there is really any need to log anything- just observe it yourself and make a mental note.


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

gatormac said:


> Agreed, but there is a difference between determining how accurate your watch is and becoming familiar with how it responds to different resting positions. Getting familiar with positional variance can enable you to keep the watch running as accurately as possible. No doubt that his watch is very accurate (for a mechanical watch).
> 
> By the way, what difference is there in logging your time on an app vs logging on a spreadsheet? I don't see any advantage there, even less as you probably already have a spreadsheet and wouldn't need to download an app. But I don't think there is really any need to log anything- just observe it yourself and make a mental note.


The advantage of the app is that over time, it'll give you an average for each position, without you having to remember anything, or jot anything down. Plus I usually have my phone with me wherever I happen to be.

Certainly not necessary, but it does add some convenience.

It might all not matter, however, as these modern Omega movements seem to have impressively little positional variation. My 8500 AT (I don't have a Railmaster... Yet!) runs roughly the same amount fast no matter what position it is in. Which is great and impressive in an engineering sense, but it doesn't help me regulate it by resting it in different positions, which is the ultimate goal of all this measuring.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

EightEyes said:


> It might all not matter, however, as these modern Omega movements seem to have impressively little positional variation. My 8500 AT (I don't have a Railmaster... Yet!) runs roughly the same amount fast no matter what position it is in. Which is great and impressive in an engineering sense, but it doesn't help me regulate it by resting it in different positions, which is the ultimate goal of all this measuring.


Yeah that's what I love about it. Other watches I have owned seem to have little to no positional variance, or their accuracy is not sufficient. This once is super accurate, yet it has enough positional variance (and very consistent variance too) to enable some control of its accuracy.


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

gatormac said:


> Yeah that's what I love about it. Other watches I have owned seem to have little to no positional variance, or their accuracy is not sufficient. This once is super accurate, yet it has enough positional variance (and very consistent variance too) to enable some control of its accuracy.


Thx guys for following up on this thread, hope we are not going sideways talking about accuracy as they are other post on that subject on this forum. But if I can add one last thing to the subject I started, I do appreciate the app on my phone (toolwatch in my case because I have an Iphone) but I'm also using the spreadsheet to track the position as Gatormac said. Which will allow me to play with position in order to balance + and - without adjusting the watch.


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

gatormac said:


> Yeah that's what I love about it. Other watches I have owned seem to have little to no positional variance, or their accuracy is not sufficient. This once is super accurate, yet it has enough positional variance (and very consistent variance too) to enable some control of its accuracy.


Thx guys for following up on this thread, hope we are not going sideways talking about accuracy as they are other post on that subject on this forum. But if I can add one last thing to the subject I started, I do appreciate the app on my phone (toolwatch in my case because I have an Iphone) but I'm also using the spreadsheet to track the position as Gatormac said. Which will allow me to play with position in order to balance + and - without adjusting the watch.


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

Sorry for the double post. I dont know what is going on with that and I dont know how to deleete or modify a post.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

On time on target said:


> Sorry for the double post. I dont know what is going on with that and I dont know how to deleete or modify a post.


If you are logged in, there should be button to edit your post. You can't delete but typically edit the 2nd post and just put a period there.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

On time on target said:


> Thx guys for following up on this thread, hope we are not going sideways talking about accuracy as they are other post on that subject on this forum. But if I can add one last thing to the subject I started, I do appreciate the app on my phone (toolwatch in my case because I have an Iphone) but I'm also using the spreadsheet to track the position as Gatormac said. Which will allow me to play with position in order to balance + and - without adjusting the watch.


No worries, anything and everything here is fine with me, it all comes back to watches anyway, carry on . . .


----------



## twgxiong (Feb 28, 2017)

is the bracelet 20mm? for anyone that owns both, does it fit on a speedmaster pro?


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

briarworm said:


> is the bracelet 20mm? for anyone that owns both, does it fit on a speedmaster pro?


I just measured it and yes it's 20mm. When I purchased the watch I asked if I could put any other Omega bracelet and the answer was yes.

Cheers !


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

briarworm said:


> is the bracelet 20mm? for anyone that owns both, does it fit on a speedmaster pro?





On time on target said:


> I just measured it and yes it's 20mm. When I purchased the watch I asked if I could put any other Omega bracelet and the answer was yes.
> 
> Cheers !


Can it be mounted on a speedy? Maybe. Will the end links mate with the case properly? I doubt it. I certainly wouldn't trust a salesperson's word on it.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

92gli said:


> Can it be mounted on a speedy? Maybe. Will the end links mate with the case properly? I doubt it. I certainly wouldn't trust a salesperson's word on it.


Yeah, I am highly skeptical of the idea that you can swap ANY Omega bracelet that is 20mm. This sounds like another comment from a sales rep who doesn't really know. That said, I was able to interchange the bracelets between my old Railmaster and my Seamaster. Things like that are very hit or miss though and just a matter of trial and error. If you have two watches it never hurts to try it out, and I will at some point try swapping out this one with my Seamaster. However, you wouldn't want to go out and order a bracelet before knowing if it will work.


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

Sirs !

a month ago I acquired my first mechanical watch and got to learn about precision and time lost or gain depending of the position I leave my watch at rest for the night. I used Watchtracker and Toolwatch to verify accuracy trough night and days. Gatormac asked to see the results I have compiled over a month of tracking. It's shown here on the picture of my spread sheet. You can see the average lost time when watch is crown down, crow up or dial up. Timings are weird by the beggining of june as I was working on the G7 summit and my nights and days were backwards and the resting time not as usual for me or the watch  The Railmaster usually gain an average 1,5 secs in a day.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

hi could one of the owners tell us what is the reference number of the bracelet? 

Cheers


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

double post


----------



## On time on target (May 6, 2018)

rokman said:


> hi could one of the owners tell us what is the reference number of the bracelet?
> 
> Cheers


cwz007427


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

On time on target said:


> cwz007427


Thanx that was quick

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

On time on target said:


> cwz007427


Sorry my bad I was looking for the steel bracelet.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

ok i am answering my own question after omega boutique answered me. The ref. number of the steel bracelet is 02STZ006930


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

The blue one is finally on Omegas web site 









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

RE: Blue dial - the funny thing is the Black dial version looks sooooo much better in person than in the stock photos and I think its the opposite for this one - I think the stock phots looks good but the few "real life" pictures of the blue not so much. 

it's all subjective of course


----------



## tctan (Jul 10, 2011)

I think you might be onto something there. I keep wavering about whether I like the black dial or not. I saw it in person a week ago and of course it looks much better in person. I think the only way to tell will be to see both in person at the same time and try them on.


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

Have they changed the colour of the second hand from bronze to orange?

I was in the minority camp who actually liked the bronze when the pics of this first surfaced during baselworld



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Just.marking.time said:


> Have they changed the colour of the second hand from bronze to orange?
> 
> I was in the minority camp who actually liked the bronze when the pics of this first surfaced during baselworld
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't look different on my screen. The problem with that particular accent is that it makes the watch look like denim jeans with brown stitching (wranglers?).


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Just.marking.time said:


> Have they changed the colour of the second hand from bronze to orange?
> 
> I was in the minority camp who actually liked the bronze when the pics of this first surfaced during baselworld
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't look different on my screen. The problem with that particular accent is that it makes the watch look like denim jeans with brown stitching (wranglers?).


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow. The blue looks... Really amazing! I'm going to have to take a look at one of these in the metal. I've been flirting with the idea of the steel dial, but this is an interesting variation. The lume and dial colors look great, but I have no idea what color the second hand is from these photos.


----------



## eastbounddown9000 (Jul 15, 2017)

The new blue looks amazing but that NATO is looks horrible in my opinion. They should have kept the strap the same style as the other colors


----------

